# Fortis Mars Limited Edition Announced



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

http://mars.fortis-watches.com/index.php?lang=en

*FORTIS MARS 500*

*DAILY OPERATION AT ZERO GRAVITY*

The search for the most comfortable wristwatch for use during missions in space led specialists to FORTIS in 1992. Because of its reliability, the crews receive a FORTIS COSMONAUTS CHRONOGRAPH as part of their official equipment.

The FORTIS OFFICIAL COSMONAUTS CHRONOGRAPH, worn at a distance of 350 to 500km from the earth's surface over the space suite, withstood the extreme temperatures and demanding atmospheric conditions with flying colours.From 1994 on, the FORTIS Chronograph passed its probationary test during numerous missions to the space station MIR.

*Limited Edition*

*Reference 658.27.81
Case No. 658.27.158*

The fortis limited edition on the occasion of the first experimental simulation of a space fight to MARS

limited edition MARS 500 mission logo engraved on the side of the case
limited to 2012 pieces
rubber coated crown with FORTIS crown logo
case back embossed with the emblems of the Russian space authorities FSA Roscosmos and Cosmonauts Training Center Star City


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

Guess they don't have spell check on their website:

"The Fortis limited edition on the occassion of the first experimental simulation of a space *fight* to mars"

Tisk tisk.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Broker said:


> Guess they don't have spell check on their website:
> 
> "The Fortis limited edition on the occassion of the first experimental simulation of a space *fight* to mars"
> 
> Tisk tisk.


Wellll....the original was spelled correctly auf Deutsch.

-R


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Indeed, it WAS a fight!
And they won


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

BTW, the watch seems more of a gimmick than anything special - sans the 2012 number...


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

slb said:


> BTW, the watch seems more of a gimmick than anything special - sans the 2012 number...


I can't tell what has changed other than a red strip that says "Limited Edition". What am I missing?


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Broker said:


> I can't tell what has changed other than a red strip that says "Limited Edition". What am I missing?


Nothing, Todd. Well, there's a "Mars 500" logo engraved on the side of the case, if that's something you're into. Oh, and the price. I'm sure that's changed.;-)


----------



## dacari (Oct 23, 2006)

When will it be available? and price?


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## noinong159 (Nov 20, 2009)

What is the 500 stand for ?


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

noinong159 said:


> What is the 500 stand for ?


I thin it's to do with the length of time it takes to get to Mars:

http://mars.fortis-watches.com/


----------



## VWGTI (Aug 13, 2009)

Yup. Mars500 definitely sounds better than Mars520.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, now _that_ is very cool. b-)


----------



## Brau0303 (Dec 10, 2009)

I just got the TI 658.27.158 (non limited ed) version of this watch, (it came on the TI metal band) I have it on a black NATO band. It's very nice, I hope it's as accurate as my Flieger +/- 1sec a day. It may take a while before I get used to the new non screw down crowns (in fact the AD i bought it from said that any watches that go in for repair/service will get the new setup retro-fitted while it's there).

Cheers
BR


----------

